# Loudest Brute Ever



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

Well hope everyone is rdy for mine to be back on the trails. Just tore the engine down got jtcgumby comeing by tomorrow so i can school him up on brute engines. Got it down to the bare essentials havent split the engine yet couldnt find my allen set to take all the guides off the timeing chains lmao... found my smoke problem had some water damage on my rear cylinder wall got a new one on the way. fingers crossed on when it will get here. hopefully it will be soon i am getting rdy for nats well take care guys ill post pics of the failed tranny when i get to them. Oh and this rebuild is being done in my house hows that for loveing my engine lol.... take care sry its been so long since i posted oh and i am still waiting on that collection for a new hmf lmao hahah take care..... 

Oh anyone going to nats txt friday we gonna leave out got a crew going 3185844445 Landon


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... Well it's about time you got that thing running!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i will not have to text you i will hear you coming from across the park... lol..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

walker said:


> well i will not have to text you i will hear you coming from across the park... lol..


No doubt!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

walker said:


> well i will not have to text you i will hear you coming from across the park... lol..


 
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha i remember you! 
You had the megaphone brute didnt ya?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I put a snork on my HMF. Gosh it sounds sounds terrible. I think I am do the stock mod, snorkel it and try that before buying a swamp series.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Between Walker, JLC Performance, myself and my wife's bike having HMF's it looks like the MIMB group will be a LOUD one.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Glad to see ya back. Did you get the drive train problem fixed? No one is gonna have a problem finding you between the megaphone and the kid rock blarrin out the speakers. Let her eat


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

RD you just need some Muzzy in your life.

Landon the Megaphone Brute is still fresh in everyones mind. No more reverse wheelies on gravel for you either. Glad to hear you got it back and ready to eat.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I got a text from Walker last night. He said they are parked up front near the cemetary for anyone that hasn't left yet and wants to find the MIMB crew there.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Masher said:


> RD you just need some Muzzy in your life.
> 
> Landon the Megaphone Brute is still fresh in everyones mind. No more reverse wheelies on gravel for you either. Glad to hear you got it back and ready to eat.


Did you every get around to snorkeling yours?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

No, I'm going to be getting a Muzzy Pro and will snork it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Masher you'll love the exhaust snorkel. Peace and mind is worth a lot!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Masher you'll love the exhaust snorkel. Peace and mind is worth a lot!!


You are 100% correct, that is the only reason I put up with mine.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I know I'm tired of the stalling under water after backing off because I think I'm about to come off the rear of the bike. At Rocks I went into a really deep one and the front end came way up and I was leaning forward as far as my snorks would allow and I backed off the throttle for a second and it died. Heck the rear rack was a foot underwater so there was no way to save it after it died. It'll be nice just to be able to fire it back up and roll on when that happens.


----------

